# Amplificador valvular 12+12w RMS Push Pull Ultra Lineal con EL84 - ECC83 y EM80



## diepalmieri (Mar 26, 2014)

Estimados,

He decidido (gracias a la sugerencia de un miembro de este foro) compartir con ustedes las distintas etapas de construcción de un Amplificador Valvular de 12+12w RMS con válvulas EL84 en configuración Push-Pull Ultra Lineal, usando como inversor de fase y previo una ECC83 por canal, y como "vúmetro" use una válvula indicadora EM80. 

La idea es ir publicando las distintas etapas constructivas del amplificador. El mismo ya esta terminado y funcionando.

En primer lugar les voy a mostrar el circuito utilizado. Luego de pasarme horas buscando un circuito simple para realizar, ya que si bien soy electrónico, soy de la epoca del transistor, y no estudié la electrónica valvular, por lo que mi primer proyecto tenía que ser sencillo, y con componentes que pudiera conseguir facilmente. Me incliné por un circuito con la EL84, y busqué algo en Push-Pull, porque esa configuración, además de entregar algo de potencia en dos dígitos,  me llamó siempre la atención como configuración en sí. Así que dí con la página de un japonés que se dedica a fabricar transformadores de salida, choques y trafos de poder para amplificadores valvulares y tenía publicado este diseño que había fabricado para testear sus transformadores. Como característica fuera de lo común, era que tenía realimentación negativa (NFB) y realimentación positiva (PFB), que según el indicaba y leí por ahí, le aporta un brillo particular.

Por lo que decidí fabricar este amplificador. Entonces el primer paso ya estaba dado: tenía el circuito....

Se los dejo, es realmente bueno. Mañana pongo fotos de la segunda etapa, el chasis y transformadores.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 26, 2014)

Hola a todos , lo gran segredo de lo sucesso dese hermoso equipo reside en los transformadores , en especial lo de salida de audio .
Devemos quando possible olvidar valvulas o tubos de procedencia China porque son de baja qualidad , sendo los Rusos los mejores hasta haora.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## diepalmieri (Mar 26, 2014)

Hola Daniel, si esta funcionando con valvulas rusas. Sonido muy cálido.
Gracias!
Diego


----------



## el indio (Mar 26, 2014)

Hola, y donde conseguiste los trafos, o la data para bobinarlos?, yo tengo algo parecido pero williamson, porque no consegui trafos ultralineales y aproveche dos UTC del año del pepe que tenia, pero son para 6L6, de 5000 y 10000 ohms de impedancia, en lugar de los 8000 de la 6bq5


----------



## diepalmieri (Mar 27, 2014)

CHASIS y TRANSFORMADORES,

Una vez elegido el circuito, mande a hacer los trafos de poder y la inductancia de choque, a un conocido que fabrica trafos de calidad, y encargué a Navasbaccino los trafos de salida, en gabinete top case. No conocía a Navasbaccino, pero el resultado fue bueno, los trafos son inmensos para 15w y la calidad de sonido es buena, muy buena.

Una vez que tenía los trafos y todos los demás componentes (como caps, llaves, borneras, potes, etc.) diseñe el chasis en Acad y arme el rompecabezas para mandar a punzonar el chasis.

Me lo fabricó un proveedor de la fca que siempre se dedicó a esto en su pasado, fabricando chasis para radio y TV.

También me fabricaron las regletas de conexión sobre micarta, un lujo (estas ya no se consiguen).

Les dejo un par de fotos.

Saludos,
Diego


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 27, 2014)

Lo segredo de un bueno transformador de salida de audio estas basicamente en las laminas enpleadas  de hierro silicio de procedencia japonesa y tanbien tecnicas de enrolamentos  de lo hilo de cubre como por exenplo enrolamentos bifilares para salidas tipo "push pull" o mejor contrafase y no devemos olvidar de un bueno desahollo visando trabalhar en la región mas linear possible de lo fluxo magnectico del hierro silicio enpleando los datos tecnicos del fabricante ( pero eso tiene que sener obtenido).
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
DanieL Lopes.


----------



## diepalmieri (May 20, 2014)

Bueno acá les dejo las fotos finales. Pasamos por las siguientes etapas:
-Pintura
-Grabado de frentes de acrílico
-Pre-montaje
-Montaje Fuente
-Montaje canal Izq
-Montaje canal Der
-Prueba en banco




Les dejo el video del sistema funcionando con los Karlson del año 1958!


----------



## Rorschach (May 20, 2014)

Estimado Diego: *Espectacular V.I.D.E.O.*,* Muy Bien 10 Felicitado* 

 Yo ya pasé por tu casa a escuchar tu amplificador, te falta pasar por la mía para escuchar el mío, de paso me decís nuevamente donde mandaste a hacer el frente de acrílico con la serigrafía, porque el papel con la dirección no se donde fue a parar o lo perdí  .-

Un Abrazo 
Gustavo


----------



## diepalmieri (May 22, 2014)

Gracias Gustavo. Quiero escuchar ese pre con 6EU7. Mira que segui tus consejos y el mio va en camino con las mismas valvulas, así que no veo la hora de oir a esa maravilla.
Ni bien los tengas avisa que voy!!!!
Saludos


----------



## jorge morales (May 23, 2014)

adjunto esta informacion en frances de amplificador a valvulas 2 x 12W à 6V6GT http://www.novotone.be/index.php?op...cle&id=59:projet17&catid=26:projets&Itemid=34


----------



## tinchorojo89 (Oct 23, 2014)

Hola, pido disculpas si este no es el lugar apropiado para preguntar, pero no me parecia correcto crear un nuevo tema.

Quisiera solicitar la ayuda de los que saben muchisimo mas que yo del tema, tengo como proyecto armar un amplificador PP con valvulas EL84, algo simple para empesar con el tema de valvulares. Ya tengo las valvulas, 4 EL84 JJ, 2 12ax7 y 2 12au7 todas nuevas, 2 trafos de salida silco "nuevos" para PP EL84/6BQ5 (no ultralineal), socalos, lo que me falta es: la fuente (que la idea es armar una switching, ya tengo nucleos, transistores y diodos) y definir el circuito del amplificador.

Despues de buscar bastante en internet, y leer manuales de diseño de amplificadores valvulares (que todavia no entiendo) elegi el siguiente circuito, pero necesito de su ayuda para determinar si es una buena opcion o una perdida de tiempo. Tambien acepto cualquier recomendacion.





Por ahora solo me interesa la parte de potencia, el pre va a ser un paso futuro.

Muchas gracias a todos por los aportes que nos entusiasman a emprender nuevos proyectos y no abandonar los viejos!

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 24, 2014)

Hola caro tinchorojo89 yo personalmente NO perderia tienpo desahollando nin tanpoco construindo una fuente conmutada para alimentar ese maravilloso amplificador valvular. 
Lo mas sensato es armar la fuente original de lo proyecto , esa es  mucho mas sinples y funciona mui bien a decadas. 
Dejo las fuentes conmutadas para los amplificadores Clase D con transistores MosFet donde si buscan las majores eficiencia possibles (altas potenzias en jogo).
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## diepalmieri (Oct 24, 2014)

Hola tinchorojo89,

Opino lo mismo. El circuito me parece bien, y lo armaría con la fuente que aparece en el mismo. No vas a tener problema. Estimo que ese circuito esta pensado para guitarra eléctrica, digo por el previo que tiene antes del inversor de fase. 
Podes usar la primer valvula para armar por ejemplo un control de tonos. Aportas un poco de ganancia y podes controlar graves y agudos. Si seguis por ese camino, buscate un circuito RCA de control de tonos y podes usar la misma 12AX7.
Saludos,
Diego


----------



## DAXMO (Oct 24, 2014)

SI pero no tiene realimentacion, y el control de volumen esta despues de la primer válvula 12ax7, habría que ver que destino final le queres dar, como dijo el compañero es medio para guitarra.
Capaz un circuito con una pentodo de entrada y realimentación
Por ahi buscamos un circuito mas hi fi si te parece bien; igual este esta bueno.
No se, una opinion mas no te apures.
Saludos


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 25, 2014)

DAXMO dijo:


> SI pero no tiene realimentacion, y el control de volumen esta despues de la primer válvula 12ax7, habría que ver que destino final le queres dar, como dijo el compañero es medio para guitarra.
> Capaz un circuito con una pentodo de entrada y realimentación
> Por ahi buscamos un circuito mas hi fi si te parece bien; igual este esta bueno.
> No se, una opinion mas no te apures.
> Saludos



Estoy de acuerdo con Diepalmieri y Daxmo, el circuito esta desarrollado para guitarra eléctrica y esta tomado de la página de : http://mhuss.com/18watt/schematics/ , que es una página donde hay circuitos de amplificadores para guitarra entre otras cosas más.-

Considero que si lo has pensado para guitarra, esta bien, pero si es para audio y prentendés una aceptable alta fidelidad, tienes que ir a esquemas parecidos al que hizo Diepalmieri, o a otros, de los cuales abundan en este foro.-
Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## diepalmieri (Oct 25, 2014)

Si es para HIFI, como dicen los demas compañeros, buscate algo con realimentación (NFB) al menos. No te digo un ultralineal porque ya tenes los trafos sin derivación. Pero cualquier circuito con realimentación, te va a dar buenos resultados. Hay un monton en los foros, inclusos en los de Foros de Electronica.
Saludos, y estamos a tu disposición por cualquier consulta.
Diego


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 25, 2014)

Si a Tinchorojo89, lo que le interesa es un circuito para audio, algo sencillo y que funciona bastante bien, es el esquema modificado basado en el Dynaco A-410.-
Lo que se muestra es monoaural (1 canal), si se quiere hacer estéreo (2 canales), hay que modificar la fuente para mayor requerimiento.-



Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## tinchorojo89 (Oct 25, 2014)

Muchas gracias a todos, sabia que era un circuito para guitarra y creia que sin el pre iba a funcionar bien, pero me quedo con la modificacion del Dynaco.
Muchisimas gracias gustavo, era justo lo que estaba buscando, un circuito pada hi fi ideal para las valvulas y trafos que tengo.

En cuanto a la fuente, el tema de la switching es por que si tengo que comprar el trafo de alimentacion tambien tengo que armar un gabinete mas grande, capacitores mas grandes, etc. pero con la switching ahorro mucho lugar y costo por que ya tengo practicamente todo.

En cuanto avance con el proyecto subire los progresos.

Slds.


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Oct 28, 2014)

Ojo al piojo! Si vas usar una fuente switcheada adelante, pero no olvides de colocarle un rele temporizado a las placas de los pentodos de salida de al menos unos 15 segundos por que de lo contrario vas a matar las valvulas muyyyyy rapidito por colocar tension de placa sin haber empezado a tenerse emision de electrones por calentamiento del filamento.

Saludos


----------



## tinchorojo89 (Oct 30, 2014)

La verdad que me suena muy raro el comentario (puedo estar pecando de ignorante) pero no es nada raro la rectificacion por diodos en amplificadores valvulares y en ningun circuito de fuente rectificada por diodos vi jamas un rele. 

Tampoco entiendo por que el aplicarle tension a las placas de una valvula fria la mataria, por que no habria circulacion de corriente.

Te pido el favor de que me explique un poco mas el asunto por que me quede desconcertado.

Gracias!


----------



## crimson (Oct 30, 2014)

Hola tinchorojo89, fijate que en la mayoría de los amplificadores a válvula hay dos interruptores, uno que dice "HEAT" o "AC" (que enciende los filamentos) y otro que dice "HT" que es el que conecta la alta tensión para las válvulas de salida:





esto es porque en los primitivos amplificadores con rectificador a válvula (5U4 o similar) la alta tensión aparecía luego de un ratito, cuando los filamentos ya habían calentado (porque la rectificadora tenía también filamentos). Al aparecer los rectificadores a diodo, la alta tensión aparecía de golpe, cuando la lámpara estaba fría, y a veces se producían descargas interelectródicas. Por eso se usan dos interruptores, y en los más caros un temporizador a relay.
Saludos C


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Oct 30, 2014)

Hola para validar lo que te dice Crimson mira este articulo que habla sobre como maximizar la vida de los tubos a vacío.

La Rubli board puede ser el relay de estado solido que te recomendamos

saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 30, 2014)

tinchorojo89 dijo:


> La verdad que me suena muy raro el comentario (puedo estar pecando de ignorante) pero no es nada raro la rectificacion por diodos en amplificadores valvulares y en ningun circuito de fuente rectificada por diodos vi jamas un rele.
> 
> Tampoco entiendo por que el aplicarle tension a las placas de una valvula fria la mataria, por que no habria circulacion de corriente.
> 
> ...


Estoy en acuerdo ,?? como es possible encurtar la vida de una valvula  si no hay circulación de curriente en lo premero instante en que el es asciendida ??
Quando asciendida lo filamento leva (gasta) un pequeño tienpo hasta atingir plena emisión y eso puede sener entiendido como un "soft starter" o partida lenta.
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------

